# The Longest Password Ever.



## David H (Mar 29, 2013)




----------



## HOBIE (Apr 7, 2013)

Big Smiles David !!!


----------



## Caroline (Apr 10, 2013)

wont tell you what some of mine are as they tend to be quite rude. For a while the second part of one of mine was 0ff


----------



## Mark T (Apr 10, 2013)

Caroline said:


> wont tell you what some of mine are as they tend to be quite rude. For a while the second part of one of mine was 0ff


Yep, I've done that too

I've also used passwords that are short quotes from Monty Python (without spaces of course).


----------



## Caroline (Apr 12, 2013)

Mark T said:


> Yep, I've done that too
> 
> I've also used passwords that are short quotes from Monty Python (without spaces of course).



My main criteria is will someone associate that with me and how well I can remember it


----------



## AlisonM (Apr 12, 2013)

Mine tend to be variations on a theme, and a bit rude. Words that can include numbers and still make sense. Like Caroline's 0ff only longer. You can use 0 instead of O, 1 instead of I or L, 2 instead of Z and so on.


----------

